# Will alfalfa or sainfoin grow in sand?



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm looking at farming my own property I never have but it's all sand. Is it possible to grow alfalfa or sainfoin or legumes in it? Do I need to spread fertilizer on it so it'll grow?
Thanks


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Lucerne, yes. Fertilizer, yes if you want a productive strong thick stand.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Ok thanks. I guess I’ll give it a shot


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Do you get a decent amount of rain fall? Would be my question.

Larry


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Yes we get quite a bit of rainfall assuming it’s not a drought. My neighbor gets 2-3 cuttings dry land but he’s got good soil


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Markpnw said:


> Yes we get quite a bit of rainfall assuming it's not a drought. My neighbor gets 2-3 cuttings dry land but he's got good soil


Normal alfalfa doesn't like "it's feet wet", so you could be good there (there is a new variety out that can stand wet feet, but I have no experience with it YET).

If your neighbor grows it, you should be able to also. Sandy loam is usually alfalfa's sweet spot, but sand is possible. I wouldn't expect the yield potential to be as good as heavier ground (with the same fertility program & moisture).

Larry


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

My neighbor doesn’t fertilize and gets a good crop so I’m thinking if I get a good strand started and fertilize it’ll produce nicely


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Only thing with sand is, if you disc it to a fine seed bed and it's a non wetting sand , unless you get lots of consistent rain after germination, you have to be careful that it doesn't get wind blown. Two of my neighbors with sandy paddocks had to resow 3 times due to seedlings being sand blasted.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Didn’t even think of that one. Will definitely keep that in mind. We generally have a wet spring so I usually drill when it’s raining and it can rain a week nonstop


----------

